# Phân loại chất liệu đầu đốt của bếp gas



## MoonLight (10/5/18)

*Đầu đốt của bếp gas là chi tiết quan trọng quyết định phần lớn chất lượng và giá cả của bếp gas âm và bếp gas dương.*

Đầu đốt là một trong những bộ phận quan trọng nhất của bếp gas, ngoài các giá trị về thương hiệu, xuất xứ bếp và các chế độ đun nấu an toàn, hầu hết bếp gas âm và bếp gas dương đều được so sánh về bộ phận đầu đốt và đây cũng là chi tiết quyết định giá cả của từng sản phẩm. Đầu đốt làm bằng kim loại càng dày và bền thì giá thành càng đắt.
Hiện có 4 nguyên liệu chính thường được dùng đúc đầu đốt bếp gas đó là hợp kim nhôm, gang, đồng thau và thép phủ men.

*Hợp kim nhôm*
Ưu điểm của hợp kim nhôm là mỏng và nhẹ, do đó nó dẫn nhiệt tốt và cho ngọn lửa xanh giúp thức ăn chín đều, thơm ngon và giá cả thì phải chăng.
Tuy nhiên, cũng do mỏng mà đầu đốt loại này thường không bền bằng các loại nguyên liệu khác, do vậy giá thành khá rẻ.
Hợp kim nhôm được dùng trong cả các loại  bếp gas mini , bếp gas đơn và đôi, hầu hết các loại bếp gas sử dụng đầu đốt hợp kim nhôm đều thuộc phân khúc bình dân.

_

_
_Bếp gas mini Namilux NA-242AS sử dụng đầu đốt làm từ chất liệu hợp kim nhôm_​ 
*Đồng thau*
Đồng thau là kim loại phổ biến được dùng sản xuất bếp gas với chất lượng tốt mà giá cả hợp lý. Các dòng bếp tốt sẽ sử dụng mâm chia lửa bằng đồng thau dày dặn, có khả năng tạo lửa mạnh mẽ, ngọn lửa xanh và bền bỉ cùng thời gian.
Đầu đốt bằng đồng thau có cả ở bếp gas đơn và đôi, giá thành tương đối cao.

_

_
_Bếp gas Rinnai RV-770G sử dụng đầu đốt bếp làm bằng đồng thau_​*Gang*
Mâm chia lửa làm bằng gang có độ bền cực cao, khả năng giữ nhiệt tốt tuy nhiên nhược điểm là mâm chia lửa bằng gang sẽ cho ngọn lửa vàng có thể gây ố cho đáy nồi xoong.
Các loại bếp gas đơn và đôi trung cấp có nhiều dòng sản phẩm sử dụng đầu đốt bằng gang.

_

_
_Bếp gas đôi Rinnai RV-2615(G) có đầu đốt làm bằng gang_​*Thép phủ men*
Thép phủ men cũng là một chất liệu được dùng làm mâm chia lửa cho bếp gas nhờ có khả năng truyền nhiệt tốt, cho thời gian nấu nướng nhanh, tuy nhiên nhược điểm là ngọn lửa vàng dễ bị cháy đáy nồi xoong, mâm chia lửa bằng thép phủ men cũng dễ bị mòn, xuống cấp sau một thời gian sử dụng.
Thêm vào đó, bếp gas có đầu đốt bằng thép phủ men thường ít phổ biến và thông dụng như 3 loại trên.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

